# Alabama breeders



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Contact Nancy Hafner. E-mail: [email protected] Telephone: 256-381-5744 

She lives in Tuscumbia. Although she primarily bred miniature poodles, I think she would be quite willing to help you find a toy poodle. 

When considering the purchase of a toy poodle ask the breeder about hereditary diseases. Reputable breeders test their breeding stock for these conditions and do their very best to breed away from these conditions.

Toy poodles used for breeding should have been examined/tested for the following:

DNA test for prcd-progressive retinal atrophy (a type of blindness)
Annual eye exam for a variety of eye conditions by a board-certified ACVO veterinary ophthalmologist
Patellar luxation (a condition where the knee-cap slips out of place causing pain and lameness) - certified free of this condition by the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA)

The breeder may have had their dogs tested for additional diseases, but the three listed above should definitely have been checked.


----------



## Casper&sandra (Jan 9, 2022)

Johanna said:


> Contact Nancy Hafner. E-mail: [email protected] Telephone: 256-381-5744
> 
> She lives in Tuscumbia. Although she primarily bred miniature poodles, I think she would be quite willing to help you find a toy poodle.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

